# [macOSXSnowLeo] Automator, action de dossier s'interrompt



## ccciolll (2 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

j'utilise plusieurs « droplets » ou  «HotFolder » issus d'automator. Tous créés avec l'aimable assistance de forumistes sachant écrire l'AppleScript !

J'en ai un, par exemple, quand il reçoit des fichier NomDuFichier.txt, il crée un dossier NomDuFichier et y glisse le txt.
Un autre, quand il reçoit un fichier NomDuFichier-IDnnnn.PDF, il crée un dossier nnnn, il y glisse le PDF et crée en même temps un fichier perso.xml comportant le nom du PDF au milieu d'une petite programmation…

Bref, des choses probablement assez simples mais qui me facilitent bien la vie sur des tâches idiotes et répétitives.

Mais de temps en temps (bon assez régulièrement quand-même) le processus s'arrête, se bloque, s'interrompt (je mets qqes tags, désolé)  et une partie des fichiers à traiter restent tels quels et ne bougent plus jamais si je ne fais rien. Parfois ça se passe sous mes yeux (genre je glisse un lot de fichiers, je vois l'action se dérouler pour les premiers, un par un, et d'un coup, ça s'arrête). D'autres fois, n'étant pas présent au moment de l'action (notamment pour le premier processus avec les fichiers txt qui sont injectés automatiquement depuis ThunderBird) je constate que le processus n'a pas eu lieu complètement, simplement au moment où j'ouvre le HotFolder et que je vois des fichiers non traités datant du jour ou de la veille.

Bon, la solution n'est pas très compliquée, cela dit. Pour l'action la plus courante, j'ai aussi fait un processus que j'ai mis dans les services du clic droit, donc, je clique droit, je lui indique les fichiers oubliés, et il les traite. Pour l'autre action, je reprends mon fichier, je le re-glisse dans le HotFolder, en général ça prend au bout d'une ou deux fois. Rien d'insurmontable, mais j'aime bien quand un plan se déroule sans accroc, comme dirait l'autre. Donc j'aimerais trouver le moyen de remettre ce truc sur ses rails.

Est-ce un bug connu ?
Est-ce que le fait d'en recevoir une quantité supérieure à 3 ou 4 peut perturber l'action de dossier ?
Existe-t'il une parade ?


----------



## ccciolll (6 Février 2015)

Oh, je crois que j'ai vu passer une « boule de cow-boy »


----------



## ccciolll (16 Mars 2015)

ccciolll a dit:


> Oh, je crois que j'ai vu passer une « boule de cow-boy »









C'est ça, il me semblait bien…

Un grand moment de solitude.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Août 2015)

Il est long ce mois d'août… Ça m'a paru 6 mois !


----------



## ccciolll (13 Novembre 2015)

JE re-tente un up vu que j'ai toujours ce même problème tenace


----------



## luc1en (13 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

les autorisations sur les fichiers ignorés par ton processus sont-ils identiques à celles des fichiers qui passent bien ?
Est-ce qu'Applescript permettrait de les remettre d'équerre avant de démarrer la copie ?


----------



## ccciolll (17 Novembre 2015)

luc1en a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> les autorisations sur les fichiers ignorés par ton processus sont-ils identiques à celles des fichiers qui passent bien ?
> Est-ce qu'Applescript permettrait de les remettre d'équerre avant de démarrer la copie ?



Les autorisations sont les mêmes. parfois le même fichier finit par agir si on le met plusieurs fois (pour les hotfolders où je place mes fichiers à la main)

c'est comme si Automator était parfois endormi, ou parfois débordé par de trop gros apports de fichiers successifs

Voilà un exemple en captures (cliquez pour agrandir) :







4 fichiers reçus hier en mon absence (mais le problème a lieu aussi quand je suis sur la machine).
Processus habituel, les mails arrivent dans ThunderBird et les pièces jointes txt sont extraites et enregistrées dans le hotfolder (mais j'ai aussi le souci quand je télécharge manuellement des pdf depuis un FTP, et aussi quand je copie des PDF en local, donc le processus TB en lui-même n'est pas la cause).
Ces 4 fichiers sont arrivés et enregistrés en même temps (ce sont 4 lignes d'un même dossier), apparemment à 18h49. Mais le 4eme (dans l'ordre alphabétique) d'entre eux n'a pas activé le hotfolder.
On peut constater dans les Pomme-I qu'ils ont des droits identiques, des caractéristiques proches… La date d'ouverture est différente car j'ai fait Pomme-O au lieu de Pomme-I au début.


Il y a une constante, par contre.
Quand un lot de fichiers rencontre un blocage de ce genre, ce sont toujours les derniers dans l'ordre alphabétique (dans des proportions variables) qui sont touchés. Je n'ai pas remarqué de cas où le blocage a lieu uniquement sur des fichiers du « milieu ». Mais ensuite ça se débloque, ça se rebloque.
Illustrations ci-dessous avec plusieurs fichiers reçus entre hier et ce matin



le 145100 arrivé seul à 13:58 n'active pas le Hotfolder
le 145101 arrivé seul à 14:09 l'active
le 145102 arrivé à 15:19 l'active mais le 145103 arrivé en même temps (puisque processus TB qui se lance toutes les 5 minutes au relevé de BAL) n'a pas activé
145108 arrivé à 18:39 ça active
145109, 3 sur 4 activent, pas le dernier
145110 n'active pas

Il ne semble pas y avoir de logique selon les fichiers, c'est juste « de temps en temps ça marche pas » et « sur un lot, parfois ça ne marche pas sur les derniers en ordre alphabétique »


----------



## luc1en (17 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

ça se corse…
Je ne propose que des hypothèses, n'ayant aucune compétence technique aussi pointue.

Un tampon mémoire saturé ?
Le moment du blocage montre-t-il une régularité quant au nombre de fichiers traités ou au volume de données ?
La console raconte-t-elle quelque chose d'intelligible à ce sujet ?
As-tu utilisé Moniteur d'activité pour surveiller le traitement en direct ?

Puisque les derniers par ordre alphabétique sont ignorés, est-il possible de trier ces fichiers sur une autre clé ? Histoire de voir si ce sont les mêmes derniers.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Novembre 2015)

Tampon mémoire saturé ? Peut-être. Sachant que le poste dispose de 11 Go de Ram, ce serait donc un truc qui limite la mémoire, peut-être paramétrable.
Pas de régularité constatée sur les conditions de déclenchement (enfin de non-déclenchement). 9a arrive que ça bloque pour un seul petit fichier, ça arrive que ça en prenne un gros lot sans broncher.
La console j'ignore comment la faire parler.
Je n'ai pas tenté, en effet, de regarder le moniteur pendant une action. Tu me conseillerais de regarder quoi si je le fais ?

Pour faire un test en changeant les noms des fichiers, pour artificiellement changer la clé de tri et voir si ça reste les mêmes qui ne passent, il faut que j'attende des conditions me le permettant. La plupart des fichiers arrivant de façon automatique (et étant généré de façon automatique), c'est pas si courant. En outre, comme j'ai déjà dit, parfois en ré-essayant de copier les mêmes fichiers dans le même HotFolder, ça passe alors que ça n'était pas passé la première ou deuxième fois. Mais, bon, si l'occasion se présente, je tenterai.


----------



## luc1en (19 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

quand tu ouvres Console, cherche une chaine de caractère qui peut se trouver dans ton traitement. Je ne sais pas si Automator est très causant ou pas. Je n'ai pas eu à surveiller les modestes bricoles que j'ai fabriquées.
Dans Moniteur d'activité, avec une durée de rafraichissement courte, il faut classer par occupation mémoire décroissante, guetter ce qui change en cours de traitement.
Autant que possible, quitter les autres applications gourmandes pour alléger la liste.


----------

